# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Janken, rock-paper-scissors robot with 100% winning rate, Ishikawa Watanabe Laboratory, University of Tokyo, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Ishikawa Watanabe Laboratory

Home page - k2.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp/fusion/Janken

----------


## Airicist

Janken (rock-paper-scissors) Robot with 100% winning rate

Published on Jun 25, 2012




> The purpose of this study is to develop a janken (rock-paper-scissors) robot system with 100% winning rate as one example of human-machine cooperation systems.

----------


## Airicist

Janken (rock-paper-scissors) Robot with 100% winning rate: 2nd version

Published on Oct 31, 2013




> The second version of the janken (rock-paper-scissors) robot system with 100% winning rate has been developed The robot realizes 100% winning rate by high speed ecognition of high speed vision and high speed acuation of a robot hand. In the first version, a final shape of the robot is delayed about 20ms after the finished shape of a human hand. In the second version, a final shape of the robot is completed almost same time of the finished shape of a human hand.

----------


## Airicist

Janken (rock-paper-scissors) Robot with 100% winning rate: 3rd version

Published on Sep 10, 2015




> The third version of the Janken (rock-paper-scissors) robot with 100% winning rate has been developed. In this version, we incorporated the high-speed tracking technologies "1ms Auto Pan-Tilt" and "Lumipen 2" in order to extend a field of view of the high speed vision system. The inclusion of these technologies additionally enables the system to dynamically track the human hand and recognize its shape in high speed, regardless of where it moves, as well as improves the synchronization between the motion of the robot hand and that of the human hand. Using high-speed vision together with the high-speed actuation of the robot hand enables the robot to achieve a 100 % winning rate.

----------


## Airicist

Robot holds the secret to win rock, paper, scissors every time

Published on Sep 28, 2015




> Do you have a sure-fire way to win rock, paper, scissors? Well...is it the same as this robot's strategy? Is it technically cheating?!
> 
> Kim Horcher and special guest Matt Key (Host-Marvel Movie News Show) discuss!

----------

